# First cycle: Test e & Dbol 12 weeks



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I've decided to do my first aas cycle, just wanted opinions and to make sure with you more experienced guys that everything looks good to go, I will be starting in a months time.

Ive been bodybuilding for 4 years, I'm a PT so diet and training is all good, no need to discuss this, it's all in check, just need advice on the cycle as I'm new in this area.

Stats:

6ft 3"

231lbs

15% bf

20 years old

Max lifts:

Benchpress: 308lbsx3

Deadlift: 484lbsx2

Legpress: 792lbsx5

1. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Dbol 40mg ED/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD2. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Dbol 40mg ED/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

3. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Dbol 40mg ED/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

4. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Dbol 40mg ED/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

5. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

6. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

7. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

8. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

9. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

10. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

11. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

12. Test e 500mg (250mgx2)/ Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

13

14

15. Nolva 20/ clomid 100

16. Nolva 20/ clomid 100

17. Nolva 20/ clomid 50

18. Nova 20/ clomid 50

So there it is guys let me know your opinions.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like a good well planned first cycle. Only thing I could possibly suggest is Running HCG throughout your cycle. May not be entirely needed but certainly wouldn't hurt. Between 2500iu-5000iu EW.

Maybe worth keeping a log? Would be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Im having an extremely hard time getting hold of HCG, Im not living in the uk at the moment and were I am it's difficult trying to find it, I read up a lot about HCG and it seems that some people say it isn't nessasary so I'm not too worried about going ahead without it. And yes I will definitely set up a log so you can all see how I can get on 

Cheers mate reps!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty similar to what I ran recently mate, I ran dbol at 60mg though. I got good gains and some invaluable AAS experiences. Have a flick through my progress in the journals section if your ever bored. The test e was also at 600mg a week

Subbed to this so would be happy to help at any point 

I'd also suggest though to listen to some guys on the training side as even though your a PT, your 20 and won't know it all, not being bitchy just making a valuable point.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Super_G said:


> Pretty similar to what I ran recently mate, I ran dbol at 60mg though. I got good gains and some invaluable AAS experiences. Have a flick through my progress in the journals section if your ever bored. The test e was also at 600mg a week
> 
> Subbed to this so would be happy to help at any point
> 
> I'd also suggest though to listen to some guys on the training side as even though your a PT, your 20 and won't know it all, not being bitchy just making a valuable point.


Cheers mate I'll have a look at your journals  do you think that there would be any benefit in increasing the doses of test and dbol, or do you reckon it's fine as its my first cycle so it will be enough?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty much the exact cycle I'm planning at the minute.

I'm only planning on injecting once per week though, which I'm lead to believe will be ok, ~1.6ml (500mg test)

Anyone care to shed any light on whether it's best to inject twice per week or if once is ok?

Good lifts already mate by the way.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

for 500mg of test pw, id say up the adex to 1mg ED, at least 0.5g ED, i dont think EOD is sufficient

check out post #8 in this thread for the reasoning

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/183314-gyno-starting-even-adex.html


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd disagree with the above post. It's very much down to the individual. You'll soon know if 0.5 isn't enough. But I wouldn't imagine it would cause you any problems. Again I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but personally I'd start on 0.5 ED and up it to 1 ED 'IF' any problems started arising.

In regards to HCG, again, down to the individual, I don't really feel it's necessary on a cycle like this. Low - Mod Test and Dbol.

I think you've got a decent and well planned cycle out. Only criticism I can see would be to post up your diet and training, Yes, your a PT. But I can gurantee some of the elite's here could find fault. Especially if your looking at competing. Let's have a lookie?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> for 500mg of test pw, id say up the adex to 1mg ED, at least 0.5g ED, i dont think EOD is sufficient
> 
> check out post #8 in this thread for the reasoning
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/183314-gyno-starting-even-adex.html


Thanks mate, I found that a little confusing, is it suggesting that I use Adex during pct instead of nolva?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

cycle looks good mate. I'm just coming into pct off the same cycle had good gains in size and strength. overall gained around 18-19lbs over 14weeks cycle. strength from the dbol was AMAZING really felt it after about 7-10days. good luck with this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

iElite said:


> I'd disagree with the above post. It's very much down to the individual. You'll soon know if 0.5 isn't enough. But I wouldn't imagine it would cause you any problems. Again I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but personally *I'd start on 0.5 ED* and up it to 1 ED 'IF' any problems started arising.
> 
> In regards to HCG, again, down to the individual, I don't really feel it's necessary on a cycle like this. Low - Mod Test and Dbol.
> 
> I think you've got a decent and well planned cycle out. Only criticism I can see would be to post up your diet and training, Yes, your a PT. But I can gurantee some of the elite's here could find fault. Especially if your looking at competing. Let's have a lookie?


well i did say, at a minimum it should be 0.5mg ED, the op has it set out at 0.5mg EOD


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

iElite said:


> I'd disagree with the above post. It's very much down to the individual. You'll soon know if 0.5 isn't enough. But I wouldn't imagine it would cause you any problems. Again I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but personally I'd start on 0.5 ED and up it to 1 ED 'IF' any problems started arising.
> 
> In regards to HCG, again, down to the individual, I don't really feel it's necessary on a cycle like this. Low - Mod Test and Dbol.
> 
> ...


Diet:

Meal 1: pro complex weight gainers

Meal 2: 10 egg whites & cup of grits

Meal 3 (pre workout): 250g chicken breast/ 250g lean beef mince & sweet potatoe

Meal 4: (post workout): 250g chicken breast/ 250g lean beef mince & potatoe/ white rice

Meal 5: 250g chicken breast/ 250g lean beef mince & sweet potatoe

Meal 6: 300g rump steak & sweet potatoe

Meal 7: protein shake with tbsp of peanut butter

There will also be protein shake after training and another couple of shakes between meals.

Personally I don't like to count calories etc, as long as I know I'm getting enough call and hitting my macros everyday

Training:

Currently using this split:

1. Chest

2. Back

3. Shoulders

4. Rest

5. Arms

6. Legs

7. Rest

Thinking about trying Neil Hills Y3T program.

Let my know what you think


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> well i did say, at a minimum it should be 0.5mg ED, the op has it set out at 0.5mg EOD


My mistake mate, Miss-read. 0.5 ED would be a defo for me. OP - 0.5mg ED mate, not EOD, In my opinion.



> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: pro complex weight gainers
> 
> ...


Can't really fault that, would have said add some low carb shakes in there. But you said further down you are. Very very good diet if you can stick that, you'll see some amazing amazing gains.

Can I ask what your goals are? Looking at your programme I would say going for Lean Bulk. If you wanted some Mass or extra size, I'd say add some more clean carbs in. But looks absolutely spot on.

Go for it mate. Will be following.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

iElite said:


> My mistake mate, Miss-read. 0.5 ED would be a defo for me. OP - 0.5mg ED mate, not EOD, In my opinion.
> 
> Can't really fault that, would have said add some low carb shakes in there. But you said further down you are. Very very good diet if you can stick that, you'll see some amazing amazing gains.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention I will also be throwing in things like peanut butter on toast, avocado, almonds between meals as snacks because I'm always hungry,

Cheers for the help matey, I will make a separate thread for my log when I start.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mm peanut butter...my fav fat source! will keep an eye out for the log, good luck with it all!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

why dont you squat


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Wtf? ^^



> 6. Legs


Squats kind of fall into that don't ya think?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Thanks mate, I found that a little confusing, is it suggesting that I use Adex during pct instead of nolva?


Youl still need to run adex aswell as clomid and nolva mate  your pct is fine as planned.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Youl still need to run adex aswell as clomid and nolva mate  your pct is fine as planned.


That protocol calls for using adex instead of n e during pct not as well, not sure if that's what yOu were implying in your post?

OP ref post 1

If you do run HCG those doses are way off no need for that much 500iu x twice a wk is a good place to start at your age and current condition I doubt you would need to increase it much if any at all


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> That protocol calls for using adex instead of n e during pct not as well, not sure if that's what yOu were implying in your post?
> 
> OP ref post 1
> 
> If you do run HCG those doses are way off no need for that much 500iu x twice a wk is a good place to start at your age and current condition I doubt you would need to increase it much if any at all


I go with advice I was given by Ausbuilt mate, when someone who knows what he's talking about its always worth listening instead of bickering about who is right and who is wrong. 0.5 eod added to the OPs current planned PCT is fine.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Pretty much the exact cycle I'm planning at the minute.
> 
> I'm only planning on injecting once per week though, which I'm lead to believe will be ok, ~1.6ml (500mg test)
> 
> ...


I would be interested to know this too, as far as I've read people say twice a week, anyone say otherwise?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

It's Enthanate you said didn't you? If so it really doesn't matter.

Preferably in an ideal world, you want to keep the test levels in your blood as consistent as possible. But since It's got such a long half life, it's not a massive issue. For best use, yes, you should be jabbing 2 times a week. You only really break it up more than that if your pumping a lot in and want to break the doses down a bit.

Twice a week would be ideal for you on this one mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

iElite said:


> Wtf? ^^
> 
> Squats kind of fall into that don't ya think?


lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> OP ref post 1
> 
> If you do run HCG those doses are way off no need for that much 500iu x twice a wk is a good place to start at your age and current condition I doubt you would need to increase it much if any at all


agree with this, 500iu x2 or read mars stickie, he suggests 1000iu shot once a week up to pct


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

iElite said:


> It's Enthanate you said didn't you? If so it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Preferably in an ideal world, you want to keep the test levels in your blood as consistent as possible. But since It's got such a long half life, it's not a massive issue. For best use, yes, you should be jabbing 2 times a week. You only really break it up more than that if your pumping a lot in and want to break the doses down a bit.
> 
> Twice a week would be ideal for you on this one mate.


Yeh I think your right mate, best to keep a consistent level. Probably jab on Sundays and Thursday's


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

What did you guys do for your first bulking cycle and should I throw anything else in with mine?? Deca perhaps?

Cheers


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i think you'll find alot of people here are against deca for a first cycle mate. test for a first cycle is highly recomended.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

safc49 said:


> i think you'll find alot of people here are against deca for a first cycle mate. test for a first cycle is highly recomended.


Yeh I think your right, would you say test only? And if so why?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

im far from experienced mate. ive only just started my first cycle. but if you get gyno when on test and deca you wont know which one caused it for future use. plus deca will need different treatment than test if gyno appears which seems alot more common that i first thought


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You can get great results on just test alone, plus as its your first cycle you don't know how youl react to the sides of the test alone. Start throwing in deca, tren, prop etc will cause sides to hit you like a bus!

Plus, the first cycle is always a learning one, run test with a dbol kicker, learn how you gain on them and cope with the sides, acne, bloat, pumps and ofcourse the lovely PCT weeks. Test E is a mainstay in most cycles people run as is dbol, get to know those two compounds before exploring others.

The acne I got from test developed into a follicle infection and looked awful, considering you react similar to me and bearing in mind the acne deca can produce......it would not be nice :lol:

Do what youv planned, if you want to add in something else I'd Mabye through some tbol or var at the last few weeks for muscle hardness before you hit PCT or if your brave and want to drop fat, toss in DNP like I did  there will be many other cycles in the future to play about with deca etc


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Super_G said:


> You can get great results on just test alone, plus as its your first cycle you don't know how youl react to the sides of the test alone. Start throwing in deca, tren, prop etc will cause sides to hit you like a bus!Plus, the first cycle is always a learning one, run test with a dbol kicker, learn how you gain on them and cope with the sides, acne, bloat, pumps and ofcourse the lovely PCT weeks. Test E is a mainstay in most cycles people run as is dbol, get to know those two compounds before exploring others.The acne I got from test developed into a follicle infection and looked awful, considering you react similar to me and bearing in mind the acne deca can produce......it would not be nice :lolo what youv planned, if you want to add in something else I'd Mabye through some tbol or var at the last few weeks for muscle hardness before you hit PCT or if your brave and want to drop fat, toss in DNP like I did  there will be many other cycles in the future to play about with deca etc


Yeh I agree with you matey, I'll keep it simple and Stick with the test e and dbol, I had considered throwing in some bar towards the end, do you think this would be a good idea? Cheers man


----------



## silver moon (Jul 24, 2012)

dbol is great compund for new guys . i feel amazing on it. first experience should be beautiful


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> Yeh I agree with you matey, I'll keep it simple and Stick with the test e and dbol, I had considered *throwing in some bar towards the end*, do you think this would be a good idea? Cheers man


a bar of dope? nah only joking mate. ive read quite a few posts were people use var or tbol the last few weeks of cycle and up to pct so i'd day go for it


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> Cheers mate I'll have a look at your journals  do you think that there would be any benefit in increasing the doses of test and dbol, or do you reckon it's fine as its my first cycle so it will be enough?


For a 1st cycle 500mg test along would give you great results as you say diet and training are in check.

With the addition of dbol you will see gains faster than test alone so I personally wouldn't increase on this cycle.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

safc49 said:


> a bar of dope? nah only joking mate. ive read quite a few posts were people use var or tbol the last few weeks of cycle and up to pct so i'd day go for it


I will probably stick to just the test and dbol but I'm going to look through some journals and see how people got on with using var as well.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

ProteinPitstop said:


> For a 1st cycle 500mg test along would give you great results as you say diet and training are in check.
> 
> With the addition of dbol you will see gains faster than test alone so I personally wouldn't increase on this cycle.


Yeh I'm looking forward to the quick gains from the dbol, would 4 weeks be long enough, it seems like a short time? Cheers matey


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Do 6 minimum mate 4 is just a waste of time IMO,


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Pain2Gain said:


> Do 6 minimum mate 4 is just a waste of time IMO,


I think I might just do that, I'll read up on some journals and stuff before I decide. Why do you think 4 weeks is. Waste of time mate? Cheers


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Do any of you lumps know a good test e dbol journal and could you give us the link please and thank you


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

One just passed the 4 week mark

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/183161-yet-another-first-cycle-thread.html

My one, currently on pct

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174641-another-first-test-cycle-thread-aye.html

Without sounding like an @rsehole here mate, but it does only take two mins to click into the journals thread....


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> for 500mg of test pw, id say up the adex to 1mg ED, at least 0.5g ED, i dont think EOD is sufficient
> 
> check out post #8 in this thread for the reasoning
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/183314-gyno-starting-even-adex.html


agreed


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Super_G said:


> One just passed the 4 week mark
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/183161-yet-another-first-cycle-thread.html
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I had trouble finding a test e dbol cycle, I might just be an idiot. Reps


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok so a few things to conclude:

How long should I take the dbol for?

I'm going to take 40mg of dbol ed, should I start at 40 or start low? And is 40mg enough?

Is there a better time of day to take the dbol and the test?

I'm going to pin the 500mg of test all at once?

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

And also, im starting my pct 2 weeks after I finish the test e, should I carry on using the Adex up until pct or also stop the same time as I finish the test?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd say up to pct, as you will still have test in system during the two weeks, even though it will be decreasing per week as per the half life there will still be enough to aromatise during that time


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I'd say up to pct, as you will still have test in system during the two weeks, even though it will be decreasing per week as per the half life there will still be enough to aromatise during that time


x2


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

That's what I'll do then


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> Ok so a few things to conclude:
> 
> How long should I take the dbol for? 4 to 6 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cheers mate I think I'm gunna do dbol for 6 weeks, and no I've decided not to use HCG


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

no probs mate. hope all goes well


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Starting the cycle in 12 days, I was planning on running thr dbol for 6 weeks, but most cycle similar to mine that I come across only have dbol for 4 to 5 weeks, is 6 to long? Thanks


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> Starting the cycle in 12 days, I was planning on running thr dbol for 6 weeks, but most cycle similar to mine that I come across only have dbol for 4 to 5 weeks, is 6 to long? Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Jack92 said:


> Anyone?


most people only do 3-4 weeks kicker anyway bro


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> most people only do 3-4 weeks kicker anyway bro


I was planning on doing 4 but then people said I should 6 weeks, I would rather do 6 if it will lead to more results, so I, not sure what to do?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

4-6 is fine, take it as it comes, if you hit 4 weeks and feel you gains are still coming and no side problems, then go for 6 mate.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

iElite said:


> 4-6 is fine, take it as it comes, if you hit 4 weeks and feel you gains are still coming and no side problems, then go for 6 mate.


Thanks for the advice mate I think I'll do that


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

6 weeks is fine.


----------



## sam riley (Jul 30, 2012)

was this you your first cycle ?


----------

